
Why you shouldn't charge your phone in your car - ALee
http://www.businessinsider.com/should-i-charge-my-phone-in-my-car-2017-10
======
nasirmaziz
Really!? They actually wrote an article about a non-issue?

"But if your car is an older model, you might want to avoid charging your
phone through its USB port." \- So how many of the older cars came with the
USB ports?

A 5V/1A USB charger won't drain down a car battery for a very long time! It
will take 48hours with an average car battery to completely drain it while
sitting idle and not being recharged at all. And how long does it take for any
smartphone to fully charge? _SMH_

------
simonblack
"Business Insider" says ....

All of the "Insider" sites just aren't worth the electrons.

